# Bad Breath



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Our 10 month old has really bad breath. It has gotten worse over the past month. Really not changed much up in her diet. Gave her some new jerky, which my husband thinks could be the problem. However, I have not given it to her in days and her breath is still really bad. We brushed her teeth and that did not help. Any suggestions?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Regular brushing and keep water in the bowl. It's not an issue for us, just her boy friend.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've noticed Riley's breath smells bad when she gets food or treats with fish in them. The new yogurt treats I made for her give her peanut butter breath (which is a pleasant change from dog breath).

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/01/banana-peanut-butter-frozen-yogurt.html


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.tropiclean.net/products/water-additive.php

My wife adds this to the dog's water bowl. Buys it at Pet Food Express.

Has made a world of difference.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Check to see that there is nothing stuck in their mouth or in between their teeth. This is the most common cause of bad breath, not just for dogs  

Also try and make sure they got lots of fresh raw bones. Chicken carcasses and necks, lamb and beef bones that they can clean their teeth with regularly. 

Mine never have their teeth brushed and never have bad breath. But, they do get a nice beef marrow bone of some description most days. 

My dogs teeth are hollywood star bright. They look like they have just been and had a dentist whiten it. Coincidentally, some people made comment about how white my dogs teeth are just yesterday.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would check to see if something is not stuck in between the teeth. 
There are broad spectrum digestive enzymes tablets. Prozyme makes a good one.

Sometimes dogs lick themselves back there and they get very nasty smells, especially if the anal glands are full and have not been expressed for a while. I woul look into that as well. 


Also, I would look into feeding grain free, although, by now my 11 month old has transitioned to primarily raw diet :-[ he preferres it.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I do brush her teeth, but maybe something is stuck. She does not eat anything, treats included, that has fish in it and chews regularly on bones. Will look into the enzymes and tropiclean.


----------

